# Wolffia



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

does anyone know where i could get this plant ?
Watermeal (wolffia)

rather quite interested in obtaining some for my tank


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hm. Unless you are wanting Wolffia to feed fish with, duckweed is similar a bit bigger and seems to be easy to find via hobbyist or even at LFS.


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

i would stick with duckweed, but i notice my flagfish find the duckweed to be too large, on occasion they try, but unless they get a small piece it's rather unmanageable for them to eat

Edit:
watermeal is a better choice for such smaller fish.


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

also found, ... it looks like watermeal may have a higher nutritional value per dry weight over duckweed, ... like 62% proteins instead of 54%


----------

